# Attaching Moss to Wood ?



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Anyone have any tips on attaching Moss to wood?

Hojimoe?

Thanks guys... Looking for non ugly techniques.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

hehe 

just take the moss, lay it in the thin-ish layer all over the wood wherever you want it to be/where it will be visable. then wrap normal sewing thread around and around - you can go pretty tight without damaging the moss. Just remember to tight the two ends of thread together so they don't come apart. it will look "meh" at first but after a week or two it will grow in very nicely. It will start to form 'teirs' with the mosses I gave you. it will start look like the mosses posted in my 40g tank thread... just give it a bit of time!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Use fishing line, or cotton thread. 
In the past, and now, I use cotton sewing thread to tie moss onto wood. The thread eventually decomposes, or you can remove it once the moss has firmly 'rooted' down.

People also use a thin netting/mesh (like the ones that come to bag up aquaclear media) and tie it down over the moss, and eventually the moss grows through it. This way works better for things like riccia and pellia which are more brittle.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I use hairnets for riccia.... I had cotton thread on my last peices of driftwood, and it decompose at all, i actually had to cut it it was still so strong... had been in there for a good 5-6 months


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Brown sewing thread. Works great, can barely notice it.

Tie it out of the aquarium, or you will end up throwing stuff as it is a pain to do it underwater


----------

